# Any suggestions for a good site near Barcelona



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good site with pool near Barcelona for 2 adults and 2 13yr old girls at a beach location :?: 

Could use public transport to do some excursions so local to bus stops, trains etc :!: 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Tonka put me on to this

www.campingbonrepos.com

It is right on the sea front, has a pool and is 5 mins walk to the train costing a few euro return to Barcelona!

Carrefour hypermarket within 10 - 15 minutes stroll!

I have stayed there - it is ok and cheap. I am going back.

www.google.co.uk then click maps, then do an aerial view of Santa Susanna.

Russell


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Russell

It is Barcelona or Lake Garda but at August 15th prices Lake Garda seems too expensive :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Here is another

http://www.campingmasnou.com.es/

If you PM "mygalsal" I believe she has been there. It is on my list.

Finally, www.campingelpinarplatja.es is next door to Bon Repos and is my preference if I can get the price down a bit!

Russell


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

August, like everywhere will be busy !!

Like Russell, I'm back there soon as well. Find it a good stopover spot, easy rail link to take you into Barcelona and also up to Blanes.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain or Italy*

Tony

As a visitor to both destinations, I would go to Italy!

1) Home/Calais/Garda - three days, two night stops and mostly toll free.

2) Santa Susanna - three days at a push, or three nights and four days for a more comfortable journey. (Toll free - quicker when you pay for the motorway)

3) High season ends on 20th August in Italy this year.

www.campingbutterfly.it is within minutes of the train station for services to Verona, Venice, Milan etc and buses and boats around the lake.

I also stay on a site called www.trevisago.nl - often cheaper but a mile or so from the lake. Buses to Desenzano from the main road, with trains forward. Butterfly is better for exploring by train etc, but Trevisago has four supermarkets and better restaurants within walking distance

Hope I have not confused your choice!

Russell


----------

